
Language Shapes the Brain - laurex
https://blogs.scientificamerican.com/observations/how-language-shapes-the-brain/
======
lillesvin
Despite the sensationalized title, this isn't a rehash of the tired old Sapir-
Whorf hypothesis but rather a neurolinguistic perspective on language
acquisition and bilingualism.

------
winter_blue
> Kotodama (言霊; “word spirit”) is the idea that words have an almost magical
> power to alter physical reality. Through its pervasive impact on society,
> including its influence on superstitions and social etiquette, traditional
> poetry and modern pop songs, the word kotodama has, in a way, provided proof
> of its own concept.

The concept of an immanent and ineffable power of words appear in other
religions and cultures.

In Judaism/Christinaity (specifically, in the Book of Genesis), God speaks the
universe into existence. God speaks, and it was -- the words becomes manifest
reality.

There are echoes of this Indian philosophy. I don't remember where I read it,
but there are some Hindu (or Buddhist) texts that refers to "Brahma" speaking
words, and the universe coming into being.

~~~
Anon84
This is a relatively common idea in ancient societies. Before technology magic
was the answer, and words were the most common way to effect it. Hence the
idea of curses, incantations, magic(k) spells, prayer, exorcisms, etc...

